# Knu's ultimate battery terminals



## SO20thCentury (Sep 18, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]









Three wire inputs: 1-4gauge, 4-8gauge & 8-12gauge.
Replaceable threaded brass inserts to tighten on to the battery post.








[/URL][/IMG]
















[/URL][/IMG]









Side terminal with bolt for attaching ring terminals or alternatively using the brass battery terminal that also was included.








[/URL][/IMG]









Bought directly from Knu $15 apiece. Gottem less than a week after ordered.
I checked all the threads first thing since reviews had said the side terminal was problematic. Sure enough, the screw that came installed in that side terminal of both units threaded out sweet as pie but 19 out of 20 tries wanted to cross-thread back in. 1 in 20 tries it threaded back in sweet as pie. I decided to keep it & only thread it in with fingers. All other threads- sweet as pie (damn it's been a long time since I had pie).








[/URL][/IMG]
I figured I'd use them with the car's battery wires on the side terminals until I got around to upgrading the big 3 with 4gauge. I ended up installing the negative terminal when I did new ground wires. That terminal went on & off a few times with upgrading the power wires and still grabs the post nicely. Using 4ga for car power & starter in both the bigger holes the set-screws grab the wire fine. The side terminal is the stereo wire, I like having it accessible.
The exposed side terminal bolt was nice to hook the timing light to also because the distributor had to be replaced.
I like everything about them like the flexibility & the color-coded vinyl boots.
Don't like the willingness of the side threads to screw you out of a good terminal. Knot exactly Kno knonsense. ...need me some pie...

update 11/2021 + found the pics photophucket stole
The negative doesn't clamp well to the terminal any more 🤬 so added an aluminum shim in there.








Added the ring terminals for something to clamp the charger to because of parasitic drain.
Poor filthy little car - been depressing to drive since an amp went out a year ago.


----------

